
CDC: Romaine lettuce linked to E.coli outbreak - spking
https://www.wtnh.com/news/health/consumers-advised-by-cdc-to-not-eat-romaine-lettuce-following-ecoli-outbreak/1609464911
======
LinuxBender
Where is this outbreak? The site doesn't give many details.

